# Area 7 National Show



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't get to go, but Joel White took my classic yearling Tiki and said she did really well - he left a message on my cellphone while he was in his truck on the way home, so I'm not exactly sure enough of what he said to post what I think she won.... did anyone see her show?


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 12, 2007)

I beleive Tiki took the grand! I was there but was getting Modern mares ready. The show had mostly Shetlands, the mini's were out numbered :aktion033: We had a great show as well, will post pics later.


----------



## MB STABLES (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I had someone use my camera and took a couple pictures of your horse :bgrin She looked really good


----------



## poniesgalore (Jun 13, 2007)

Your pony Tiki looked great. Joel did a fine job with her. I was chewing my nails in the Champion of Champion class beacuse I was in it with my own pony. Tiki is one to look out for.

:aktion033: And a BIG KUDOS to Jennifer Radoi for her support, at the Area 7 National Show.


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 13, 2007)

It sounds like the show was a COMPLETE blast.

Gotta love the judge you had too.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 13, 2007)

Wish I'd been able to go! Everytime I see Tiki I start thinking that I'm out of my mind to even think about selling her! Maybe I need a snazzy driving mare in a few years, heh?



: Or just a really adorable pony mare to keep!


----------



## poniesgalore (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with Rob the judge was great, she was very personable and even took the time to give tips to exhibitors.

The West Coast has some mighty fine ponies and mini's.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 17, 2007)

Got the ribbons today - 1st, Champion and Grand Champion! Yaay! I just love what Joel has done with both my pony fillies - they started out as unhandled, nutso pasture babies and Joel polished them both into lovely, loving, mannerly young ladies!



:

('Course, he didn't do too badly with my Appy-man, either!)



:


----------

